# Douglas County Hunting Association



## randyHardin (Mar 18, 2015)

We pride ourselves as being a family oriented hunting club. We currently have over 4500 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Carroll, Coweta, Warren and Haralson. First years membership is $550.00, and reduces to $500.00 each year after the first. We plant Food Plots on all tracts. Each tract has a camp site, some have electricity. For information and maps of our tracts, please go to our WEB page at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 770-942-4650 or via email at rutman@att.net


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 19, 2015)

How many members??


----------



## randyHardin (Mar 19, 2015)

See web: www.douglascountyhunting.com


----------



## randyHardin (Apr 10, 2015)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> How many members??




We are currently accepting members, please contact me - James Rutledge - President @ rutman8600@att.net or call me at (770)942-4650


----------



## randyHardin (Apr 10, 2015)

Come and hunt with us, We pride ourselves as being a family oriented hunting club. We currently have over 4500 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Carroll, Coweta, Warren and Haralson. First years membership is $550.00, and reduces to $500.00 each year after the first. We plant Food Plots on all tracts. Each tract has a camp site, some have electricity. For information and maps of our tracts, please visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com contact Jim Rutledge at 770-942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 1, 2015)

Post said club had land in Warren Cty. went to website couldn't find map could you send it to my email@ snoop84.sh@gmail.com Thanks Ronald


----------



## Mike_Rhodes (May 15, 2015)

Hi Nancy.


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 3, 2015)

*Still trying to find a club for your whole family to hunt*

Come and hunt with us, We welcome the fact as being a true family oriented hunting club for over 40 years. We currently have over 4500 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Carroll, Coweta, Warren and Haralson. First years membership is $550.00 (and that includes your wife and children being under the age of 18), and then dues is reduced to $500.00 each year after that. We do plant Food Plots. Each tract has a camp site, some have electricity. For information and maps of our tracts, please visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com, or contact Jim Rutledge (President) at 770-942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net - Looking forward to hunting with you and your family


----------



## bulletless (Jun 3, 2015)

I looked at web page and did not see how many total members? Also, do grandchildren count same as children? Thanks!


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 14, 2015)

bulletless said:


> I looked at web page and did not see how many total members? Also, do grandchildren count same as children? Thanks!


Yes to grandchildren, we want to promote hunting to our youth.


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 14, 2015)

sefirehunt said:


> Yes to grandchildren, we want to promote hunting to our youth.


As to number of members, we are still accepting memberships at this time. If there are any further questions about membership, please contact James Rutledge at (770)942-4650 or email him at rutman8600@att.net   Thanks


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 14, 2015)

It's that time of year to get ready for deer season, and we would enjoy having you as a member. We have over 4500 acres in Carroll, Coweta, Haralson, Taliaferro and Warren counties. Plus we are a family oriented club, so for the cost of your membership (first year being $550.00) your spouse and children under the age of 18 can also hunt. Bring your camper or tent and enjoy camping while hunting on our campsites that are set-up in each county (some having electrical hook-ups). We also plant food plots. So come and hunt with us, visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact our President Jim Rutledge at (770)942-4650 or email him at rutmann8600@att.net. Looking forward to hunting with you and your family.


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 14, 2015)

dirttracker84 said:


> Post said club had land in Warren Cty. went to website couldn't find map could you send it to my email@ snoop84.sh@gmail.com Thanks Ronald


You can now find the map of the Warren County Property on our new website www.douglascountyhunting.com. sorry for the delay in answering your question, any other questions - please contact Jim Rutledge at (770)942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jun 14, 2015)

Went to the new wedsite  you posted is the map under another name OTHER than Warren County still didn't see a map for Warren Cty.Thanks


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 18, 2015)

Dear Dirttracker84;

We fixed the name of the map so that should help - it was listed as Taliaferro Pines and it was confusing - we now have it listed as Pines/Warren Co. though the download side says Taliaferro Pines. Sorry for the confusion and I hope this helps


----------

